# Camping with friends or with family?



## SamW. (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi there,

I just want to ask if which do you prefer most when camping? Is it camping with friends or camping with family? I have tried camping with my family only. But I haven't tried camping with my friends. If camping with friends, What activities can you guys recommend?


----------



## SamW. (Nov 3, 2012)

Margueritejunk said:


> Hi,
> 
> You imagine your family seem to be your friends! You should prepare everything like when travelling similar with travelling with your friends.
> 
> Cheers,


Do you have any suggestion when it regards to the activities which can be done? Thanks!


----------



## valediction (Apr 21, 2014)

biking and barbecue. I think they are the whole points of camping.


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

Bring all your good friends and family together for a fun local camp.....simple games like cricket and soccer are easy to organise and fun.

Or just relax, drink good wine and eat good food and tell bad jokes...)

You can have an activity based camp (pick your favourite activity) or a real laid back relax type camp - the choice is all yours.

If your friends like a certain activity then find a camp area nearby that you can use.
Relaxing places abound.....)

Look up the National Parks website for your state - they have great listings and spectacular locations for camps.
Plenty of opportunities....

Good luck


----------



## AlbertCooke (Jul 21, 2014)

SamW. said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I just want to ask if which do you prefer most when camping? Is it camping with friends or camping with family? I have tried camping with my family only. But I haven't tried camping with my friends. If camping with friends, What activities can you guys recommend?


Really, it depends on you some guys have too much enjoyed with family at the time of camping and some have felt better when they stay with a friend at camping time.


----------



## doggie_lover (Jul 29, 2014)

It depends on how your family think about camping. my family don't like camping, so I will be better if I go camping with my friends


----------

